# HPXS Prop



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Is anyone running a foreman prop on their S? I've got a 3 blade PT now but was thinking of replacing with a foreman or a PT 4blade. If anyone has any performance numbers that'd be great. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If no one answers I bet Jack Foreman has propped one before. Give him a call.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Tha


Smackdaddy53 said:


> If no one answers I bet Jack Foreman has propped one before. Give him a call.


Thanks


----------



## Clayton (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm interested in the response regarding a 4 blade for an HPX-S as well. I have a 3 blade and have been considering a switch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clayton said:


> I'm interested in the response regarding a 4 blade for an HPX-S as well. I have a 3 blade and have been considering a switch.


I know they are different hulls but my HPX-T hates 4 blades. A triple cupped 3 blade has excellent holeshot and still hits 33mph with a 70TLR.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know they are different hulls but my HPX-T hates 4 blades. A triple cupped 3 blade has excellent holeshot and still hits 33mph with a 70TLR.


That's funny my HPXT loves the 4 blade but I have a 60 4 stroke


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

G_straus822 said:


> That's funny my HPXT loves the 4 blade but I have a 60 4 stroke


Well I read that and should have stated my Yamaha 70 2 stroke didn’t like any 4 blades. For great holeshot and maintaining top end the Foreman triple cupped 3 blade can’t be beat for my setup and many other guys have gone to one with great results. Holeshot is half a boat length and 33mph WOT. Despite what others believe (I used to) 4 blades don’t always mean better holeshot and grip in turns. I can’t make mine blow out u less I jack it all the way up, trim it out flat and cuf the wheel all the way.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm following this thread. I've only ran a 3-blade on my HPXS. Have the 16PowerTech 3blade on right now. Hitting 6300RPMS with load load - 40MPH.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

I Heart Big Ugglies said:


> I'm following this thread. I've only ran a 3-blade on my HPXS. Have the 16PowerTech 3blade on right now. Hitting 6300RPMS with load load - 40MPH.


I need a new prop so hopefully someone weighs in sooner than later.


----------



## tarponwt (Nov 20, 2018)

PowerTech SCD 3 blade 16 pitch will give you more speed (about 40mph on average load). PowerTech SCD 4 blade 15 pitch will give you more control, best holeshot, more trim, and only sacrificing 2mph from the 3 blade. 

I have heard that the 15 Ballistic is a fast prop for this boat too. I haven’t run one on a s yet but I’ve heard 41-43mph with it. One thing I will say is that those Ballistics have real thin blades so they are not very durable. 

The SCD4 15 pitch would be my go to on the S if I had to choose 1 prop for everything, especially if fishing the Everglades often.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

tarponwt said:


> PowerTech SCD 3 blade 16 pitch will give you more speed (about 40mph on average load). PowerTech SCD 4 blade 15 pitch will give you more control, best holeshot, more trim, and only sacrificing 2mph from the 3 blade.
> 
> I have heard that the 15 Ballistic is a fast prop for this boat too. I haven’t run one on a s yet but I’ve heard 41-43mph with it. One thing I will say is that those Ballistics have real thin blades so they are not very durable.
> 
> The SCD4 15 pitch would be my go to on the S if I had to choose 1 prop for everything, especially if fishing the Everglades often.


Thanks for the info tarponwt. I got the SCD4 solid 38mph wot turning 5800-6200rpms.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Different hull, but I'm really happy with the SCD4 on my 17T. Holeshot is great and the stern won't slide around when I turn anymore.


----------

